

Are Floating Farms in Our Future? - snake117
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/are-floating-farms-our-future-180956476/

======
Gravityloss
I'd estimate building anything that floats in the ocean is about 100x as
expensive than a regular building, as the environment is very hostile. The sea
is constantly moving, trying to pull your structure apart. There's storms and
salt spray. In case of a problem, like a a fire, you can't escape it by just
stepping outside.

This is why ships are more and more tightly regulated and certified nowadays.

Anyway, if this is going to be deployed in a wide scale, there's another
issue. You're going to shade the ocean so they will start blocking large
amounts of light, and it could be a problem, as they would be limiting primary
plankton production. You'd have to place them far away in "the deserts of the
sea".

